# Makro für Word-Formular



## styled (29. März 2012)

Hallo,

bin neu in eurem Forum und bräuchte direkt mal eure geschätzte Hilfe. Und zwar benötige ich für eine Schaltfläche, die in einem Header quasi positioniert ist, ein Makro das bei Klick auf den Button das "Dateiauswahlfenster" anzeigt. Daraufhin wähle ich ein Bild aus und er fügt mir das Bild unterhalb des Headers in einem Positionsrahmen ein. Geht sowas in Word? Im Optimalfall kann ich dann mehrere Bilder untereinander einfügen, die sich automatisch an die Größe des Positionsrahmens anpassen. Bin da leider absolut ratlos, vielleicht weiß jemand von euch da ja weiter. Den Button hab ich bereits eingefügt, bei dem Code bekomme ich leider nur kleine Teile zusammen, funktionieren tut bis dato jedoch nichts.. ;/

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Grüße,
Mario


----------



## Zvoni (30. März 2012)

Kennst du "Makro aufnehmen"?


----------

